# Birmingham Roller in Long Island NY



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Volunteer's for Wildlife has a Birmingham Roller since early December that they are looking to place in a forever home. All they told me was that he/she was emaciated upon receipt and is now "good to go".


Thank you!


----------

